# How to get toilet level on ungauged slate?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I'm sure somebody will run along and tell me how wrong I am though.


Let me count the ways...:whistling

Nah, I do them just like you too. Maybe the occasional shim but nothing else. To me, when I see that a toilet's been caulked or any other material stuffed in there, I think the floor guy didn't know what he was doing or a plumber just did whatever he needed to in order to keep the toilet from rocking.


----------



## ApprenticeGal (Jan 21, 2009)

Got the shims from a plumbing place, didn't know they exist and at $0.25 each, it's an easy remedy. 

It's against code here (western Canada) to put the toilet on the slab and tile up to it, plus that looks so so so cheap to me. 

I was also advised against caulking around the base of a toilet by a plumber I worked onsite with, based on all the leaking reasons mentioned. I hesitate to do the grouting method as well, especially in an older condo where there are leaks and backups often caused by others. I will check the code on that here today, just for my own knowledge. 

Knucklehead, this is how you spell 'serious'. 

Thanks to everyone else.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ApprenticeGal said:


> It's against code here (western Canada) to put the toilet on the slab and tile up to it, plus that looks so so so cheap to me.


Cheap? :furious:

Damn, that's custom work! :laughing:


----------



## Frank P (Nov 2, 2009)

Put some 1/4 round around it and its a work of art.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Setting your toilet on uneven ground*

If your tile is a little uneven around the toilet I'm guessing there is a good chance your toilet (WC) flange is recessed below the finished floor height.

Is this right? If so you need a WC flange extender to bring the flange up to or sitting on finished grade.

One or two wax seals will be need to set the toilet. The toilet once set in the wax should not leak with 10 back to back flushes - this before you even put a nut on the screw.

We shim when needed - everyone needs to shim a toilet on occasion even if the floor is perfectly flat. Toilets are baked and I have seen many right out of the box rock like crazy on level ground. If you are buying your toilet from a box store uncrated it right there on the spot and check to see if it rocks or not. Find one that doesn't. 

Grout the toilet and use a plastic taping knife to remove the grout as clean as possible even with the toilet base. Don't apply it like a huge dab of caulking.


----------



## RefleX (Dec 17, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> No not some Thom, just me. I used to install down in FL, Teetor.... in exactly your neck of the woods. For several years. Never saw a single toilet done that way. They were all grouted solid to the slab. You guys have your way and I've got mine....been serving me just fine for 15 years. In that span I have never encountered a situation where grouting was necessary. But then again I do floor prep. I am the floor guy, so if the floor is really uneven my job was done wrong. If you set a toilet on the crown of a hill, I suppose you could run into those problems. SLC is a wonderful thing.
> 
> Not saying you guys are wrong, mind you, It's just not my way of doing it.
> 
> I'm sure somebody will run along and tell me how wrong I am though.


:thumbup:


----------

